# Topics > Games > Video games >  Gaming humanoids for facilitating social interaction among people, University of Tsukuba, Tsukuba, Japan

## Airicist

"Gaming Humanoids for Facilitating Social Interaction among People"

by Junya Hirose, Masakazu Hirokawa, Kenji Suzuki

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid robot NAO plays video game

Uploaded on Aug 5, 2015




> This video is part of “Gaming Humanoids for Facilitating Social Interaction Among People,” by Junya Hirose, Masakazu Hirokawa, and Kenji Suzuki from University of Tsukuba in Japan, presented at the 2015 ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human-Robot Interaction.


Article "Who Needs Real Friends When Robots Will Play Nintendo With You"

by Evan Ackerman
August 5, 2015

----------

